# Multiple Dogs - crates?



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All -

We have an 8 month old golden and we are going to be fostering one or two lab/golden mix puppy/puppies. We still have our 8 month in a create while we are gone during the day. We have a second crate that we can use for the foster puppy, but we aren't sure if we should put it in the same room or put them in different rooms. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

p.s. puppies are 11-12 weeks old


----------

